# Massive archaeology work for HS2 begins



## Brian G Turner (Nov 17, 2018)

The big new northern 150 mile rail extension from London to Birmingham has begun - with a mass exploration of archaeological sites along the route: HS2 begins archaeology work exploring over 10,000 years of British history

The government is keen to put a positive spin on this:

- 1,000 archaeologists
- 60+ sites
- 10,000 years of history covered



> Highlights along the line of route include:
> 
> 
> exploring a prehistoric hunter-gatherer site on the outskirts of London;
> ...



I know there may be an initial negative reaction about destroying some of these sites by the new rail network, but unfortunately that's common practice in Britain - explore, record, the build over it.

In the meantime, the government has produced a cheerful video about the process:


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Nov 19, 2018)

It's almost impossible to stop the development of land for big projects. Must develop land, must develop land. Its a way of life. Looking for stuff before you accidentally dig it up in many pieces is big step forward.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 19, 2018)

I noticed Wessex Archaeology are involved in some of this - that's Phil Harding's group, from Time Team.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 19, 2018)

Brian G Turner said:


> I noticed Wessex Archaeology are involved in some of this - that's Phil Harding's group, from Time Team.


A few weeks back I was looking at WA’s website and he wasn’t listed as an employee. 

Perhaps he’s left. 

The demise of Time Team was a tragedy. One of my favourite TV programs.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 19, 2018)

mosaix said:


> A few weeks back I was looking at WA’s website and he wasn’t listed as an employee.
> 
> Perhaps he’s left.



He's still listed on the website - you've just got to select load "more" quite a few times - he's near the bottom of the list: Team

And his profile is here: Phil Harding | Wessex Archaeology



> The demise of Time Team was a tragedy. One of my favourite TV programs.



Yes - I re-watched all the Roman episodes recently. The early ones could be a little cringeworthy - they were so careful, that in one - upon finding Roman archaeology - Carenza halted the dig until they'd contacted English Heritage for permission to continue.

I think they reached their stride between series 10-18, but 19 & 20 became strangely patronizing and dumb (with sometimes dizzying camera work!) - and of course they'd kicked out Mick Ashton after the producers decided they wanted young presenters.

I'm hoping Father Christmas will bring me a couple of Time Team books this Christmas, especially Mick Ashton's. 

I also plan to buy a couple of Guy de Bedoyere's ebooks on Roman Britain at Christmas - he seems to be one of the few Roman historians to show an interest in the social history of it.


----------

